# Masteron Experiences w/ bulking cycle



## cranium85 (Jul 13, 2012)

what is bros opinions on adding mast in a bulking cycle?.

Any one have experience with mast a lot? ever used it during a bulking cycle?

I'm doing NPP, TPP, with some Test C but also adding in a little Mast P.

Never used Mast before and am interested to see how things turn out.

But if some Vets or anyone with Masteron experience can chine in? Whether they used it for cutting which it is most often used for, or used it in a bulking cycle? Please feel free to share your experiences or opinions.

Thank You


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

well, I'm using it as really a recomp/cutting cycle right now and it's pretty awesome. I'm tight, solid and veiny. I don't do bulk cycles so can't help you there


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well you are a women correct? no need to really do bulking cycle unless you are into serious body building and competing.

What are u running the mast with


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

Masteron for the purpose of bulking is ineffective and a waste of time. HOWEVER, adding it to an already solid bulking cycle can improve a number of things. It has anti-estrogenic properties that will lessen your chance of getting gyno and having to use more AIs. It will increase your libido and decrease water retention. Also, it gives very good strength gains. Personally, I like to add Mast prop for about the last 6 weeks of a bulker to really cut things up and help get the water out of my SQ tissue earlier. There really isn't a need to run mast for the first part of the cycle, I would save it for the opportune moment. You want to gain a little extra water in the beginning to support those joints and pack on some pounds. So if you're going 12 weeks, run it weeks 9-14 (6 weeks), which is 2 weeks past normal to give the chance for other longer test esters to clear. You will be amazed at what it can do for you just in those last 2 weeks after you have already been running it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> Well you are a women correct? no need to really do bulking cycle unless you are into serious body building and competing.
> 
> What are u running the mast with



This is true  I'm running it with primo and winstrol


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Get Some: than you for the solid advice, i was planning on running it all the way thru have been sceptical. I think i will do exactly what u just said. One question, u say run it into the 14 weeks up until PCT pretty much. Should i do that with the TPP and NPP as well while i let the cyp clear out? or just run the mast for those two weeks? Thanks

Anyone else who has solid advice, i'm all ears fellas, and ladies


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> This is true  I'm running it with primo and winstrol



primo and wintrol interesting....i assume your not running any test because u are female right? no need really?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess I don't understand why you're running both Cyp AND Tpp? Are you on TRT and just continuing your dosage? If this is the case then you don't need to worry about anything clearing, just run it like I said. If you are not on TRT and are going to do a PCT, then I would recommend dropping the cyp and just using TPP. 



cranium85 said:


> Get Some: than you for the solid advice, i was planning on running it all the way thru have been sceptical. I think i will do exactly what u just said. One question, u say run it into the 14 weeks up until PCT pretty much. Should i do that with the TPP and NPP as well while i let the cyp clear out? or just run the mast for those two weeks? Thanks
> 
> Anyone else who has solid advice, i'm all ears fellas, and ladies


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> primo and wintrol interesting....i assume your not running any test because u are female right? no need really?



Yeah, no test as of yet. Not to say it won't be in a future cycle at a very low dose. I will be adding Proviron the last 4 weeks also.

and you are correct, test is not needed


----------



## picazzo (Jul 13, 2012)

My opinion is everything goes better with Mast P.
The more you use the less AI you will need for sure.
150-200 mgs every other day makes every cycle more enjoyable and more effective.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Get Some said:


> I guess I don't understand why you're running both Cyp AND Tpp? Are you on TRT and just continuing your dosage? If this is the case then you don't need to worry about anything clearing, just run it like I said. If you are not on TRT and are going to do a PCT, then I would recommend dropping the cyp and just using TPP.



SFG suggested i run a long ester in with my cycle so i took his advice. My original Plan was to just use all short Esters. TPP, NPP, and Mast P. Why do u disagree with SFG?

i'm not quite sure of his reasoning behind adding in the Test Cyp. But he suggested that i add one cc of Test Cyp a week.

planning on running about 500 mgs/wk of TPP, 500 mg/wk of NPP, 450 mgs/ wk of Mast P( prob for at the end of the cycle as u suggested) and 250 mg/week of Test Cyp( as SFG suggested).

 although i planned on just running 600 mgs/wk of TPP and no Test Cyp.
500 mg/wk NPP
450 mg/ wk Mast P

maybe some d-bols to start or t-bol not sure about that yet tho

but u suggest to drop the Test Cyp?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

Nothing against SFG, but I woudl drop the cyp, it's unnecesary. To be honest with you, the Phenylprorionate ester is not "short" to me, but more like medium. Test PP has a half life that is very similar to enanthate. So, there is no point in running Cyp unless you absolutely love that ester for some reason. Just run this:

TPP weeks 1-12 600mg EW
NPP weeks 1-12 600mg EW
Mast P weeks 9-14 400mg EW

and add in an oral at the beginning like dbol, as you mentioned. You will get muchmore out of a higher dose of mast at the end than a lower does throughout, that I can assure you of.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 14, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Nothing against SFG, but I woudl drop the cyp, it's unnecesary. To be honest with you, the Phenylprorionate ester is not "short" to me, but more like medium. Test PP has a half life that is very similar to enanthate. So, there is no point in running Cyp unless you absolutely love that ester for some reason. Just run this:
> 
> TPP weeks 1-12 600mg EW
> NPP weeks 1-12 600mg EW
> ...



actually that was a typo i ment to write 450 /wk of mast Prop


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

well im a little different,im now running test/deca/masteron eth from the start,to me it just synthsizes your other compounds,and as Get some said,libido increase,water decrease,helps with a.i.....also i have a higher BF is another reasone im using it from the start.so i will keep you updated on my cycle....and btw imo 400mg/week is plenty


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks bulls eye, yeah i was thinking 450 mgs a week because i'm doing Mast Prop 100 mgs/ml so i figured to do 150mgs on M T F would be easier than spreading my shots out to equal 400 mgs /wk.

I guess it's not that big of a deal, but just my thinking.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

So in everyones opinions... it's best to stick with either just short esters or long esters. Not do both.

Cuz i have deca 300, Test Cyp, Test Eth and could get Mast E. and could figure it into the cycle but the general feeling i'm getting is just either stick to short ester or long ester. Correct?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 15, 2012)

yeah bro i can't fucking wait to start this next cycle, it was all made by a friend of mind and he gave me a really good deal on it. But this whole next cycle will all be exclusively his gear and from what i've been hearing from some of my other friends is that the gear is on point. So i'm like a kid in a candy store. Almost want to cut this cycle short just to do my PCT and start that cycle LOL.

Plus i've never did a cycle other then test and d-bols. So i'm super excited about this NPP and the Mast to top it off, i'm fucking excited bro lol

Was thinking about adding d-bol first 4 weeks but now maybe thinking about T-Bol, idk yet tho


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> yeah bro i can't fucking wait to start this next cycle, it was all made by a friend of mind and he gave me a really good deal on it. But this whole next cycle will all be exclusively his gear and from what i've been hearing from some of my other friends is that the gear is on point. So i'm like a kid in a candy store. Almost want to cut this cycle short just to do my PCT and start that cycle LOL.
> 
> Plus i've never did a cycle other then test and d-bols. So i'm super excited about this NPP and the Mast to top it off, i'm fucking excited bro lol
> 
> Was thinking about adding d-bol first 4 weeks but now maybe thinking about T-Bol, idk yet tho


i always use test cyp with my cycles,because im on lifetime trt,so i keep it all the time and its already in my system and ive never had any problems with it using short esters,thats the only reason i use it,but for shorter cycles,yes test prop is great


----------



## DADAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

ive always heard and what ive seen confirms that masteron lowers shbg which woulod make your testosterone much more effective.


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> ive always heard and what ive seen confirms that masteron lowers shbg which woulod make your testosterone much more effective.



Great info to know Dadawg.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

I kind of go just like you Cranium TPP/NPP then will add the Mast at the last 6 weeks with some Var to re-comp and get the best out the Mast. Me and Get Some talk about it and as he just told you he guide me as well. Also Bullseye help me out with this. I`m very exited to start my cycle Trust me lol


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah i was thinking of var or winny to end the cycle.....just cuz i see so many ppl doing that with this type of cycle and when they run mast at the end. But since it's more of a bulking cycle and since i am already trying TWO NEW compounds this cycle, i think i'll just keep it the way it is for now.

Then my next cycle do a cutter and try out some var or winny, but yeah i fucking can't wait to jump into this cycle. I've never ran a short ester before either so i'm interested to see how fast u really do start to feel effects and see gains.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Masteron for the purpose of bulking is ineffective and a waste of time. HOWEVER, adding it to an already solid bulking cycle can improve a number of things. It has anti-estrogenic properties that will lessen your chance of getting gyno and having to use more AIs. It will increase your libido and decrease water retention. Also, it gives very good strength gains. Personally, I like to add Mast prop for about the last 6 weeks of a bulker to really cut things up and help get the water out of my SQ tissue earlier. There really isn't a need to run mast for the first part of the cycle, I would save it for the opportune moment. You want to gain a little extra water in the beginning to support those joints and pack on some pounds. So if you're going 12 weeks, run it weeks 9-14 (6 weeks), which is 2 weeks past normal to give the chance for other longer test esters to clear. You will be amazed at what it can do for you just in those last 2 weeks after you have already been running it.



You suggested that i run the mast 2 weeks past week 12 til week 14, i assume because u thought that i was going to run the long ester test Cyp



Get Some said:


> I guess I don't understand why you're running both Cyp AND Tpp? Are you on TRT and just continuing your dosage? If this is the case then you don't need to worry about anything clearing, just run it like I said. If you are not on TRT and are going to do a PCT, then I would recommend dropping the cyp and just using TPP.



Now that im going to just run TPP and no Test Cyp, I should just stop everything at week 12, correct? no point in running the Mast P for an extra 2 weeks, that would mess with my PCT no since i would be going two weeks with no TEST and then doing my PCT?

So since i'm just running TPP, i should stop everything at week 12 wait 5 days then do my PCT, now some say not to use Nolva if your doing a Deca cycle, but do they mean not to use Nolva on cycle with Deca because it causes more prolactic sides. So I can use Nolva and clomid in my PCT right?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I kind of go just like you Cranium TPP/NPP then will add the Mast at the last 6 weeks with some Var to re-comp and get the best out the Mast. Me and Get Some talk about it and as he just told you he guide me as well. Also Bullseye help me out with this. I`m very exited to start my cycle Trust me lol



just out of curiosity pikki what levels will you be running your compounds at each week, i assume u have many more cycles under your belt than me.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

I will run TPP 600mg/Npp 400 with some D-bol 50mg (5-6weeks)  and I`m still thinking to combine with Drol but not sure it may too much at once. The Mast will 500mg/ Var 50mg last 6 weeks. Caber .5mg e3d and Aromasin 12.5 eod and adjust from that. Very similar as you brother.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

Im like Cobra,i will never run another cycle,bulk or cut without using Masteron,i love the stuff,its better than antidpressants for your depression and anxiety!!!!


----------

